

Cjdns: the technology behind the Hyperboria meshnet - p4bl0
https://github.com/cjdelisle/cjdns

======
p4bl0
For those who don't know what Hyperboria is:

<http://hyperboria.net/about>

<http://www.facepunch.com/showthread.php?t=1160466>

<https://projectmeshnet.org/>

